# FS: Lots of fish for sale (moving getting out of the hobbie for now)



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone I hate to say this but I'm getting out of the hobby for now cuz I'm moving overseas due for work...have lots of fish for sale here.

Group of 4"-6" Geophagus Red head Tapajos. 2 x 5"-6" males and 8 x 4"-4.5" females. 2 proven pairs. Have spawned twice but eggs got eatened. As of now not willing to separate and would rather sell as a group. Asking $400 obo for the group.

SOLD










Group of monster 12 x 4.5"-8" Clown Loaches. 3 x 4.5", 4 x 6", 5 x 8". As of now will not separate and rather sell as a group. Asking $500 obo for the group. SOLD










9" male marble Motoro stingray, 11"-12" female Marble Motoro. Eating Market shrimp/worms and training them to eat tilapia. $450.00 for the pair. SOLD










11" Florida Spotted Gar. Eating Hikari food sticks/carnivore sinking pellets. $80.00










8.5" Indo Dat. Stable. Eating silversides/market shrimp. $125.00. SOLD


















17"-18" male Ornate Bichir. Eating silversides/market shrimp/massivores. $100.00










15" Female Weeksii. Eating Massivores/shrimp/silversides. $100.00. SOLD










14" Endlicheri Bichir. Eating Massivores/shrimp/silversides. $80.00










3 x 5"-7" Gymnogeophagus Labiatus. 1 male 2 females. $70.00 for the trio. SOLD


















2 x 7"-8" Male Super red Severum. $80.00 for the pair

2 x 7"-8" Rotkeil Severums. 2 males $60.00 for the pair










Continued on next post


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

2 x 5"-6" turquoise/green Severum. 1 male 1 female. $30.00 for the pair.










11" male Satanoperca Daemon $25.00










5"-6" male Satanoperca Leucosticta $25.00










I think that's it. The tank set up might be up for sale after all the fish are sold. All prices are obo. As of now local sales only but willing to ship to Vancouver if can't sell locally.

PM me if interested or u can reach me direct on email : [email protected]

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

pm sent your way


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

sad day, but amazing fish at great prices. whoever gets these will be happy !


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

mitchb said:


> sad day, but amazing fish at great prices. whoever gets these will be happy !


Thanks Mitch. I will re start a tank in Asia once I settle in


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

I am in for the geophagus labiatus if available.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

fishinmind said:


> I am in for the geophagus labiatus if available.


Pm sent your way.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hate to hear your shutting down, 
but sell me your big tank, glass box how many peso's?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

BUMP. Reduced prices


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

macframalama said:


> hate to hear your shutting down,
> but sell me your big tank, glass box how many peso's?


hey buddy. The tank is posted for sale in the FS equipment vancouver section. Check it out for details and price. Thanks.


----------

